# My baby is here!!



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

As of last Saturday I am officially one of the V family. I picked up my 8 week old female, Reba. She has been a dream. Doing very well with crate training and I cannot say enough about the breeder. You can really tell that they spent loads of time socializing the pups. She does not mouth or lick and very seldom does she jump on me. She was already completely paper trained and had been eating solid food for a while. I am sure that I will have many questions for the "old timers" here, you know...the ones that have had these amazing dogs for a while. 


[move]Is there anything better in the world than puppy breath?![/move]


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Better post some pics. We are all waiting...


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

yipppeee. I see we have a new proud parent well good luck and yes i concur with madaboutv post some pics.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, here are pics that the breeder took. I have been so busy working with her that I haven't taken the first picture yet. The pics were taken at 2 wks, 4 wks and 6 wks. In the 6 wk pic she is the one with the burgandy collar.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks great! My advice is take heaps and heaps of photos over the next 6 months because by then she will be almost fully grown. They grow so fast!


----------



## NhVizsla13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Guys, 

I have also recently joined Vizslahood and am a proud dad of a 13 week Male named Ruger. He has been with me for almost a month and he is an amazing pup. He is a little mouthy, but I well expected that going into this so nothing I cannot handle. Very intelligent and loving little guy. I definitely now know why they are the Velcro dog. When I am around he is insistent upon being right next to me or directly attached to my leg. Definitely the more stimulation that I provide for him in the form of walks or just playing, the better he behaves and easier he is to train. He was potty trained within the first 3 days that I had him and we have been accident free for over 3 weeks. He loves people and importantly gets along with other dogs very well. He is some pictures of my boy...............


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww, he is precious!! Glad your having such good luck with him. 

I introduced Reba to a small pool yesterday. Only put a couple of inches of water in it, she seems to like chasing the drops of water when you splash it at her.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I miss them when they were young like that. I didnt get mine until they were three months.NOW I just get bigger love.They are the best dogs ;D


----------

